# Daiwa Sealine Rebuild Help



## nick220722 (Sep 24, 2011)

So I bought a used Daiwa Sealine X40 HA last year and fished hard with it in the salt out of my kayak. I thought I'd get ready for the upcoming season and clean and relube it. It definitely needed some cleaning but I'm stuck getting it back together! I know, I should have taken pictures along the way). I'm stuck with the "clutch" mechanism. I'm having a hard time figuring out the configuration of the gear with the arm (circled in red) coupled with the yoke. In certain positions, it seems the reel wants to work backwards. In others, it simply allows you to reel forwards or backwards whether the spool is engaged or not.

Any help you could give to me would be greatly appreciated - I spent a lot of time trying to figure this out today.


----------



## puma409 (Dec 8, 2011)

That little arm looks to be upside down. I think it needs Tim ride on the back on the toothed gear on the brass driveshaft


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

If I had to guess....."I've never worked on one".......I would agree that the arm needs to be flipped over.....but one more thing.....I think that plate below the arm also needs to be flipped over. So the teeth will be facing the other direction. Try that out and see if it works ......if not let us know.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Move it down below the main gear stack and attach it to the fitting on the square area of the frame, not the side plate. The end of the anti reverse dog catches the main gear, not the pinion. I couldn't find that exact reel on the reel shematics site but the x40hc shows the dog below the main stack.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I found the schematic: http://www.daiwa.com/PartsDiagram/PartsDiagram/SL-X40HA-50HA.pdf

It looks like the dog attaches on the frame, not the side plate.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

part # 52 is the A/R ratchet......"anti reverse"....I believe the pawl is in the right spot......it needs to be flipped like we've been saying. Part # 52 also needs to be flipped so the pawl will click smoothly on the retrieve.....and "lock".....when the handle is turned backwards.


----------



## nick220722 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses. I have been referencing the following two rebuild sites with no luck. I also implemented the changes you suggested, and they are still not working.

http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/daiwa/69522-daiwa-sealine-x-30-shv-rebuild.html

http://www.ultimateangling.co.za/index.php?topic=35.0

With this current configuration, the handle will only turn backward when the reel is engaged and you can hear the gear clicking inside the reel.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

the spring on the pawl is on backwards........it must push it towrds the A/R ratchet........part 52......try messing with it to see if you can make it push down.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok, I think I found it. BT is right, you need to flip the ratchet over. Also, rotate the dog lever 90 degrees toward the bottom. Compare your pic above with this from Tani's rebuild:


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

ok nick.......that first link you posted has a picture of how it needs to go. 

click on the link and its the 24th picture from the top.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

haha we must of seen that pic at the same time........

the ratchet was in correctly from the start........the pawl needs fixin like the pic shows.......


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

:brew2: Nah, you win the cold one tonight. You were all over this one from the start.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

the more minds the better.......let us know if ya get it fixed nick.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Awe Man! I just hopped on for the first time this weekend. Nice job on the CSI. I was wondering from the first pict. Hey isnt that the pinion gear? Did I miss out on a "repair pot"? LOL


----------



## nick220722 (Sep 24, 2011)

So thank you all. I got it back together and everything seems ok so far. One question I have is that when I really tighten down on the spool, I can turn the handle but the crank won't turn. Also, the brake Are missing. Just wondering what their intentions are, I'm going to reorder them anyways.


----------



## nick220722 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok so answered my own question about brake blocks and I'm glad I tore mine apart. It explains a lot about last year...


----------

